# Is this Nutsedge?



## Ohio Lawn

Is this Nutsedge?


----------



## greengrass

How big is it? Looks like Liriope.


----------



## Ohio Lawn




----------



## Ohio Lawn

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## ScottW

I believe I'm looking at two different species shown in your various pics. For example, the one on the right side of your first pic has blades with clear auricles, and the one on the left doesn't.
I'm not great at ID'ing various grassy weeds, but FWIW nutsedge stems have a characteristic triangular shape when you cut a cross-section.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

first pic: left-yes. right-I don't think so


----------



## Ohio Lawn

What herbicide should I try first on these?


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I think in the first picture the left is yellow nutsedge and the right is winter wheat. Anyone have other thoughts?


----------

